# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السادسة



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السادسة
*​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (26 مارس 2012)

تم نسخ المحاضره وجارى دراستها
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مارس 2012)

*متابع*


----------



## اليعازر (26 مارس 2012)

تم التنزيل...وجاري قراءة المحاضرة.


.


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

*متابع
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مارس 2012)

إخوتى الاحباء  أساتذتى  جميع  الدارسين  والباحثين  فى هذه الاكاديمية البحثية  الرائعة - مش  شبعان من  تعدد وتكرار تدارس المحاضرات -مش قادر أغادر -جارى متابعة الدراسة وفى الاعادة فن وإجاده+

- +أطلب منكم صلوا   لإجل كنيستى القبطية الارثوذوكسية  ان  يُقيَّض لها الله  الراعى  الصالح -والمدبر الحكيم  . والرئيس الملهم .  فنحن  برحيل البابا شنوده إلى الاباء .  فقدنا أربعين بطريركا وعالما وزعيما ومفكراً وعاهلا ورمزاً   وطنياً .ورائداً قومياً.. دفعة واحده . يارب نجد من يملؤء ولو الجزء الاكبر من الفراغ  الذى تركه.


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل 
و لى عوده​


----------



## be believer (26 مارس 2012)

تمت قراءة المحاضرة , شكرا جزيلا , محاضرة رائعة ,,
وأروع ما فيها هو طريقة *( عكس المسار )* , أُعجبت بها جدا , رووووووعة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

*سلام ونعمه

اولا ما هو نوع التطبيق العملي 
هل هو امتحان لما سبق ؟


ما هو نوع النص المراد معرفته هل هو نص من الكتاب .؟



في حاجه تاني 
لاول مره احس ان الدرس اكبر بكتير من مستوي تفكيري 
عندي اقتراح صغير 
ممكن نناقش كل طريقه علي حدي 
لان بجد الموضوع تقيل 


ملاحظه صغيره 
تم كتابه الطريقه الثالثه مرتين 
في الدرس 6 طرق مش 5

سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

> اولا ما هو نوع التطبيق العملي
> هل هو امتحان لما سبق ؟


تذكر ما قلناه سابقاً..



> * ما هو نوع النص المراد معرفته هل هو نص من الكتاب .؟*


اقتبس الكلام الذي تسأل عنه لاني لن اتذكر عن اي "نص" تتكلم في كل المحاضرة.


> *في حاجه تاني
> لاول مره احس ان الدرس اكبر بكتير من مستوي تفكيري
> عندي اقتراح صغير
> ممكن نناقش كل طريقه علي حدي
> لان بجد الموضوع تقيل *


تقيل لأنها اساليب حوارية
المطلوب من الكل هو فهم الموضوع ليرتفع مستوى فكره النقدي لهذا المستوى وليس أن ينزل مستوى الموضوع النقدي،

انا عارف ان الموضوع صعب، انا كنت هاحط 15 صفحة تاني بس قلت نقسم المجالات..



> *ملاحظه صغيره
> تم كتابه الطريقه الثالثه مرتين
> في الدرس 6 طرق مش 5*


أوك..

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أستاذ kinan حضرتك من غير المسجلين ضمن الأسماء التي سجلت في الدورة، وعليه فلا يحق لحضرتك (مع بالغ أسفي) الإشتراك في هذا الموضوع (وغيره مما يتبع للدورة) بالكتابة، لكن يمكنك المتابعة بالقراءة دون التعليق..
> 
> *
> ​




لا يا مولكا دا الاخ اندرتيكر بعد ما غير اسمه :99:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تذكر ما قلناه سابقاً..
> 
> اقتبس الكلام الذي تسأل عنه لاني لن اتذكر عن اي "نص" تتكلم في كل المحاضرة.
> 
> ...




* او هحاول اقراها تاني بس بكره 
*​


----------



## be believer (26 مارس 2012)

> *أستاذ kinan  حضرتك من غير المسجلين ضمن الأسماء التي سجلت في الدورة، وعليه فلا يحق  لحضرتك (مع بالغ أسفي) الإشتراك في هذا الموضوع (وغيره مما يتبع للدورة)  بالكتابة، لكن يمكنك المتابعة بالقراءة دون التعليق..*





> لا يا مولكا دا الاخ اندرتيكر بعد ما غير اسمه



وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## مينا إيليا (26 مارس 2012)

*انا المحاضرة مش ظاهرة عندي  مش عارف ليه مع ان اسمي موجود في الجدول باللون الاحمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (26 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل ولى عودة بعد القراءة 

عايز اقولك حاجة يا مولكا ld: 
نيابه عن الكل 
احنا عاجزين عن شكرك ومحبتك 
بصدق بدون مجاملة او نفاق 
بنحبك يامولكا  *:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل ...ومتابع بأذن الرب


----------



## ramy22 (27 مارس 2012)

شكـراا اخى مولكا مجهودك ومحبتك تعنى لى الكثير 

محتاج صلاتكم


----------



## mr_antonyous (27 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة
محاضرة رائعة بس عاوزين نعرف بقى الكتب اللى المفروض نقراها ( كتب الاباء اللى موجودين فى المحاضرة )


----------



## mr_antonyous (27 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة
محاضرة رائعة بس عاوزين نعرف بقى الكتب اللى المفروض نقراها ( كتب الاباء اللى موجودين فى المحاضرة )


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 مارس 2012)

*تم  التحميل ولى عودة بعد القراءة 
*​


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 مارس 2012)

*تسجيل مشاركة*

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مارس 2012)

*تمت القراءة و جارى المذاكرة​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2012)

benyamin55


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مارس 2012)

اتمنى من استاذى العزيز ارسال المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## benyamin55 (27 مارس 2012)

سمعا وطاعة يا أستاذي مولكا
ها أنا قد حمَّلت المحاضرة السادسة وجاري قراءتها


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي المحاضره
متابع , جاري التحميل والقراءه


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2012)

تمت قراءة المحاضرة وجاري متابعة المناقشات
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 مارس 2012)

*حملت المحاضرة وجاري القراءة غدا انشاء الرب
ومتابعة المناقشة*


----------



## ROWIS (27 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل، وجاري القراءة على طول وعلى عرض
*


----------



## sameh_ana (27 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل ...*


----------



## مينا إيليا (27 مارس 2012)

*يا أستاذ مولكا انا المحاضرة مش ظاهرة عندي.....
ماذا أفعل؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2012)

*الطريق الرابع: طريق النقد*
*رد آخر يقول "لأنه لا يعلم الساعة" فيكون ردك "قال هذا عندما كان في فترة إخلاء المجد **وليس بحسب مجده الألهي"*،

*مطلوب شرح للعبارة باللون الأحمر*​​​​


----------



## رامي-777 (27 مارس 2012)

متابع تم تحميل المحاضره
بس في نقطه مش فاهمه كويس او زي ما لازم 


> الطريق الثاني: الحرفي





> وقد يكون هذا التفسير *مخالفا للتقليد* المقدس ولكن نحن الآن نستخدمه من* باب الحوار* *وليس الإيمان* بهذا التفسير الحرفي له


يعني كيف مخالف للتقليد ونستخدمه في الحوار او الرد  لاثبات التقليد يليت اضافه توضيح حول هده النقطه
وسلام المسيح


----------



## ibnelfady (27 مارس 2012)

*- المحاضرة جميلة بس صعبة ومش قادر استوعبها*


*- تم تحميل وقراءة المحاضرة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2012)

مينا إيليا قال:


> *يا أستاذ مولكا انا المحاضرة مش ظاهرة عندي.....
> ماذا أفعل؟؟؟؟؟*



ازاي مش ظاهرة؟
انا حاطتها بـ4 صيغ وكمان قراءة مباشرة هنا :  			  			#*11*



> *مطلوب شرح للعبارة باللون الأحمر*​


أي بكونه إنسانا فهو لا يعرف وأما بكونه الإله فهو يعرف..



> يعني كيف مخالف للتقليد ونستخدمه في الحوار او الرد  *لاثبات التقليد* يليت اضافه توضيح حول هده النقطه


لم اقل "لإثبات التقليد" على الإطلاق، رجاء التدقيق في كلامي..

المقصود: يمكن ان تستخدم هذا الأسلوب بحسب طلب محاورك، أي لو كان هو يتشدق بالحرف فنحن لدينا الحرف، لو كان يحب الروح فلدينا الروح، أي لكل شخص طريقة..



> *- المحاضرة جميلة بس صعبة ومش قادر استوعبها*


اقرأ تاني واعطيني اسئلتك..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أي بكونه إنسانا فهو لا يعرف وأما بكونه الإله فهو يعرف..
> .


*وكيف سنفرق بين الحالتين هنا ؟!*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 مارس 2012)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2012)

> *وكيف سنفرق بين الحالتين هنا ؟!*


ما معنى " نفرق"؟

نحن نستوضح شيء ولا نفرق..

طالما هو الله فهو يعرف يوم القيامة


----------



## o0chsite0o (27 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## مينا إيليا (28 مارس 2012)

وجدتها شكرا استاذ مولكا 
تم التحميل ولي عودة بعد القراءة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة لأقوال الاباء والرجوع عليها للاقتباسات خلال تفسير اي نص (بعد تفسيرنا له وعدم مخالفتنا للتقليد) - هل هناك مراجع معينة تنصحون بقراءتها لهذه الاقوال - وهل هناك كتب صنفت أقوال الاباء بحسب ابواب العلوم اللاهوتية؟ اي مثلا لاهوت المسيح، الطقس، الخ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2012)

*بس عندى مشكلة واحدة 
هى المراجع
ديه موجودة فى مكتبات الكنيسة 
و لا فين​*


----------



## remo2010 (28 مارس 2012)

*محاضره رائعه جدا 
لكن دى كلها طرق للمسلم - بالنسبه للناس الملحدين بيسالوا السؤال العلمى و عايز يثبت تناقض علمى بين الكتاب المقدس و العلم الحديث ؟ كيف يتم الرد عليه ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للمصادر فسيجيء وقتها فلا تتعجلوا، فقط الآن إعرفوا الطرق هذه في لاهوت المسيح



> * لكن دى كلها طرق للمسلم - بالنسبه للناس الملحدين بيسالوا السؤال العلمى و  عايز يثبت تناقض علمى بين الكتاب المقدس و العلم الحديث ؟ كيف يتم الرد  عليه ؟*


مازلنا في أوش شق " لاهوت المسيح"


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (28 مارس 2012)

متابعة معكم  واحاول الان قراتها


----------



## white.angel (28 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل والقرأه .. *
*ولكن عندى تعليق بخصوص معرفة الساعه .. *
*حضرتك قلت انه لا يعرف بالطبيعه الجسديه ولكنه يعرف بلاهوته *
*هل معنى هذا ان هناك فصل .. فنحن نعلم ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت *
*اذاً بأنسانيته هو معه قدرات اللاهوت بما فيها معرفة يوم الساعه ..*
*وهل تفسير هذا الامر بمثل المعلم الذى يضع الامتحان .. صحيحه ام لا ..؟؟ *​


----------



## مينا إيليا (28 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة رائعة جداااااااا بس اسلوبها صعب شوية بالنسبة لي 
بس في حاجة انا الطريقة الثانية "الطريق الحرفي" مش فاهمه هل من تبسيط لهذه النقطة او وضع مثال اخر غير الموجدود في المحاضرة  يكون أكثر ايضاحاً 
وشكرا مولكاااااااااااا جدااااا علي المحاضرة*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 مارس 2012)

تسجيل حضور بس المرة دى صعبه فعلا ومحتاجه قرايه بتمعن ولو وقف قصادى اى حاجه هسال ومعلش على التأخير لظروف مرضيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءة وفعلا شكلنا دخلنا في العمق

المحاضره عاوزه قدرة استيعاب كبيره جدا

يالا نقراء تاني وتالت وعاشر 

ومتابعه المناقشات لحد ما استوعبها
 ولو في اي اسئله هاطرحها

وميرسي مولكا بجد علي خدمتك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءه

متابعه 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> *هل معنى هذا ان هناك فصل .. فنحن نعلم ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت *


لا بالطبع، لا يوجد فصل، انا لم افصل، لأن المسيح لديه طبيعتان متحدتان إتحاد كامل حقيقي بلا اختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير، فعندما يتكلم ويقول "ولا الإبن إلا الآب" فهو يتكلم بحسب الطبيعة البشرية المتحد معها الطبيعة الألهية

فكلامنا عن نسب شيء بحسب "طبيعة" وهذه الـ"طبيعة" متحدة بالطبيعة الآخرى




> *اذاً بأنسانيته هو معه قدرات اللاهوت بما فيها معرفة يوم الساعه ..*


بالطبع، هو معه، لكن هل يتكلم الآن بحسب"اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت" أم "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"؟



> *وهل تفسير هذا الامر بمثل المعلم الذى يضع الامتحان .. صحيحه ام لا ..؟؟ *


عن نفسي لا احب التشبية الآن..


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> تسجيل حضور بس المرة دى صعبه فعلا ومحتاجه قرايه بتمعن ولو وقف قصادى اى حاجه هسال ومعلش على التأخير لظروف مرضيه



ربنا يباركك ويشفيكي، مافيش مشكلة خدي كل وقتك بلا ضغط وعندما تَصِحِّي نحن في إنتظارك..



> *المحاضرة رائعة جداااااااا بس اسلوبها صعب شوية بالنسبة لي
> بس في حاجة انا الطريقة الثانية "الطريق الحرفي" مش فاهمه هل من تبسيط  لهذه النقطة او وضع مثال اخر غير الموجدود في المحاضرة  يكون أكثر ايضاحاً
> وشكرا مولكاااااااااااا جدااااا علي المحاضرة*



راجع المحاضرة مرة أخرى وأقرأ المثال مرة أخرى لانه واضح من كلامك أنك لم يصل اليك المثال الأول، فلا يصح أن اعطي مثال آخر..



> تمت القراءة وفعلا شكلنا دخلنا في العمق
> 
> المحاضره عاوزه قدرة استيعاب كبيره جدا


معكم إلى ان تتقنوا استخدام هذه الطرق، بل، وعن غير دراية، أي تصبحون تتكلمون بها بلا قصد..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما معنى " نفرق"؟


*معناها ( نُفَرِق ) (!!)*
*يعنى : كيف نعرف الفارق بين كلام الناسوت واللاهوت ...*
*فأنت تقول :*



> أي بكونه إنسانا فهو لا يعرف وأما بكونه الإله فهو يعرف..


*على ذلك هناك كلام بحسب كونه أنساناً ...وكلام بحسب كونه ألهاً ؟*



> *نحن نستوضح شيء ولا نفرق*..


*ها انا ذا أستوضح منك ...*



> طالما هو الله فهو يعرف يوم القيامة


*ولكنه لم يقل أنه يعرفها ...( بكونه أنساناً )*
*ولكنه يعرفها بكونه ألهاً ؟؟؟*
*ثم :*



> بالطبع، هو معه، *لكن هل* يتكلم الآن بحسب"*اللاهوت* المتحد بالناسوت" أم "*الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت*"؟


*بتسألنا أحنا ؟؟؟*
*نعود للسؤال مرة أخرى :*
*كيف أعرف أنه يتكلم بحسب اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت؟؟؟*
*أو العكس ....؟!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> *معناها ( نُفَرِق ) (!!)*
> *يعنى : كيف نعرف الفارق بين كلام الناسوت واللاهوت ...*


هذا خطأ لاهوتي، هذا يعني انك تقصد بلفظ "نفرق" أننا " نفصل" وهذا خطأ ولم اقله، انا اتكلم عن "نسب الفعل لطبيعة متحدة بالأخرى" وليس عن فصل بين الطبيعتين..



> *على ذلك هناك كلام بحسب كونه أنساناً ...وكلام بحسب كونه ألهاً ؟*


نعم بشرط عدم الإنفصال ، فالكلام بكونه إنسانا حدث في إتحاد كامل مع اللاهوت والعكس صحيح..



> *ها انا ذا أستوضح منك ...*


لا حبيبي، انا اقصد اني استوضح شيء في أعمال المسيح بحسب الإتحاد الحقيقي ولا اتكلم عنك حبيبي..



> *ولكنه لم يقل أنه يعرفها ...( بكونه أنساناً )*


هل تقصد :

 *ولكنه قال أنه لا يعرفها ...( بكونه أنساناً )*
؟



> *ولكنه يعرفها بكونه ألهاً ؟؟؟*


نعم عزيزي، هو يعرفها لأنه الإله، فهو شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية..



> *بتسألنا أحنا ؟؟؟*


دا سؤال استنكاري عزيزي..



> *كيف أعرف أنه يتكلم بحسب اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت؟؟؟*


عن طريق الكلام نفسه 

فمثلا عندما يقول انه هو والآب واحد فهذا لا يعني ان الآب والجسد جوهر واحد، بل يعني انه في طبيعته الإلهية جوهر واحد مع الآب..


بإختصار: عن طريق الكلام نفسه، ضع أمثله لو تريد التوسع..


----------



## مينا إيليا (28 مارس 2012)

راجع المحاضرة مرة أخرى وأقرأ المثال مرة أخرى لانه واضح من كلامك أنك لم يصل اليك المثال الأول، فلا يصح أن اعطي مثال آخر..
انا قراتها كذة مرة ومش فاهمها طب مش لازم مثال ممكن تبسيط الشرح من غير المثال


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

الحرفي يعني اني الزم غير المسيح بما يقوله نص الآية بدون أي تفسير


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2012)

*تم تنزيل المحاضرة السادسة وقرائتها
واشكرك استاذ مولكا 
الرب يباركك ويعوض  تعبك​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فالكلام بكونه إنسانا حدث في *إتحاد كامل* مع اللاهوت والعكس صحيح..



*معلش ...خدنى على قد عقلى وطول بالك علىّ شوية ....*
*الأتحاد الكامل يعنى أنه لاتفريق بحسب الجسد ؟؟*
*ويعنى أنه يعرف الساعة فكيف سيُنكر معرفتها فى حالة الأتحاد الكامل ؟؟!!*
*ولازم أعرف يعنى أية أخلى مجده وهو يتحدث عن معرفة الساعة ؟؟!!*
*فهل هى تعنى أنه أنكر لاهوته وقت السؤال ؟!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالطبع، هو معه، لكن هل يتكلم الآن بحسب"اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت" أم "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"؟
> ..


ما هو الفرق بين الجملتين ؟

ولماذا نفرق وهو طبيعه واحدة ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ما هو الفرق بين الجملتين ؟
> 
> ولماذا نفرق وهو طبيعه واحدة ؟


*طب الحمد لله ...أفتكرت أن انا اللى وحدى مش فاهم ...*
*شكرا يا اورجانيوس ...يا مصرى ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

*عبود ، لي عودة بعد فترة..




ما هو الفرق بين الجملتين ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

دقق فيهما..




 ولماذا نفرق وهو طبيعه واحدة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

1. نحن هنا لا نتبني أي فكر بإبعاد الفكر الآخر، لذا سيلزمني ألا اقول "طبيعة واحدة" أو "طبيعتين"، فتنبه لهذه النقطة جيداً.
2. من الذي قال أننا نفرق؟




يا أخوة، اي لفظ لم أتلفظ به وتسألوني عنه لن اجب عنه لأني لم اتلفظ به، فدققوا في ألفاظي واسألوني فيها بدلا من أن تضعوا الفاظا لم انطق بها وتسألوني عنها..
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش ...خدنى على قد عقلى وطول بالك علىّ شوية ....*
> *الأتحاد الكامل يعنى أنه لاتفريق بحسب الجسد ؟؟*
> *ويعنى أنه يعرف الساعة فكيف سيُنكر معرفتها فى حالة الأتحاد الكامل ؟؟!!*
> *ولازم أعرف يعنى أية أخلى مجده وهو يتحدث عن معرفة الساعة ؟؟!!*
> *فهل هى تعنى أنه أنكر لاهوته وقت السؤال ؟!*




*
صدقنى يا عبود نفسى أجاوبك بس ممنوع

:1286B2~161::1286B2~161::1286B2~161:

​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> صدقنى يا عبود نفسى أجاوبك بس ممنوع
> 
> :1286B2~161::1286B2~161::1286B2~161:
> ...



هااا، مين هناااااااك؟ :w00t:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> دقق فيهما..
> 
> *


*
يا مولكا أتوسل إليك 
وضح شوية من عندك 
ما تسيبهوش يدقق لوحده*​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والدراسة
تعليمات واضحة لا أسئلة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يا مولكا
​


----------



## avamakary (28 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة


----------



## cullen (29 مارس 2012)

ربنا يباركك يا رب استفادنا كتيييييييييير جدا من الدوره دى و منتظرين باقى المستويات


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

أستاذ cullen هل حضرتك من المشتركين في الدورة؟


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (29 مارس 2012)

*تلخيص رائع أخي الحبيب مولكا

يدوم صليبك !!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يباركك أستاذي إبراهيم، صلي لأجلي..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عبود ،* *لي عودة بعد فترة..*





Molka Molkan قال:


> *يا أخوة، اي لفظ لم أتلفظ به وتسألوني عنه لن اجب عنه لأني لم اتلفظ به، فدققوا في ألفاظي واسألوني فيها بدلا من أن تضعوا الفاظا لم انطق بها وتسألوني عنها..*



*يبقى هعيد طرح السؤال بطريقة أسلامية ...*
*جاء فى المحاضرة "السادسة" نص تعليقك بهذا* :


> *الطريق الرابع: طريق النقد*
> *رد آخر يقول "لأنه لا يعلم الساعة" فيكون ردك "قال هذا عندما كان في فترة إخلاء المجد وليس بحسب مجده الألهي"*


*ماهو معنى فترة أخلاء المجد ؟*
*ومعنى ( ليس بحسب مجده الألهى ) ؟*
*سألتك كيف نعرف أو كيف نفرق بين القولين - هل تعنى فصل ؟*
*كان جوابك كالتالى :*
*



لا بالطبع، لا يوجد فصل، انا لم افصل، لأن المسيح لديه طبيعتان متحدتان إتحاد كامل حقيقي بلا اختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دى مفهومة ...اللى بعدها ...*



> فعندما يتكلم ويقول "*ولا الإبن إلا الآب*" فهو *يتكلم بحسب الطبيعة البشرية **المتحد معها الطبيعة الألهية*


*اذن تم الفصل بين الطبيعتين هنا **فهو يتكلم بحسب الطبيعة البشرية*
*(( **المتحد** )) معها الطبيعة الألهية (!!)*
*حتى ولو لم تتلفظ بها ...سياق الكلام يقول هذا *
*وبحسب تلك الطبيعة البشرية فهو **يُنكر** معرفته بذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة *
*إذن تم الفصل ...!!*
*((أو)) ...أشرح معنى العبارة ( فى فترة أخلاء مجده ) *

*فهو نفس مايقوله القرآن :*
(( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مراساها فيما انت من ذكرها ؟ *الى ربك منتهاها* ))
(( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها *قل انما عِلمُها عند ربى* ))
*(( يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل **أنما علمها عند الله **..))*

*وفى أنجيل متى وردت بنفس المعنى :*
*وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَد ٌوَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ - متى 36/24*
*(( إلا أبى وحده )) فقد فصل نفسه عن اللاهوت المتحد به لحظة هذا القول ...* ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> *الأتحاد الكامل يعنى أنه لاتفريق بحسب الجسد ؟؟*


مش فاهم السؤال أوي بس حسب ما انا فاهم هاجاوب،

الإتحاد الكامل أي أن كل فعل يفعله المسيح يكون في إتحاد الطبيعتين، أي أنه لا فعل يفعله المسيح بالجسد ويكون اللاهوت منفصل عنه أو يفعله باللاهوت ويكون الناسوت منفصل عنه..



> *ويعنى أنه يعرف الساعة فكيف سيُنكر معرفتها فى حالة الأتحاد الكامل ؟؟!!*



هو لم ينكر، حبيبي ركز، هو تكلم بكونه إنسانا، أي أنه يقول: بصفتي إنسانا فأنا لا اعرف كما لا يعرف الإنسان ، لكن بصفته الإله فهو يعرف..

مثلا، مثال الحديد المتحد بالنار،
عندما يحمر ويتوهج فإن عند الطرق عليه فالطرق واقع فعلا على الحديد وليس على النار، لان طبيعة النار لا يقع عليها مثل هذه الأفعال، لكن بكون هذا "الإتحاد" به "حديد" فإنه يتشكل تبعا للطرق..

هكذا تقريبا في حالتنا، الإتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت، لكن بعض الأفعال يتكلم بصفته البشرية ( مع اتحاد هذا الجسد باللاهوت لكن هنا لا يتكلم بحسب اللاهوت )..



> *ولازم أعرف يعنى أية أخلى مجده وهو يتحدث عن معرفة الساعة ؟؟!!*


المسيح أخلى مجده في كل التجسد وليس فقط في معرفة الساعة، إخلاء المجد نقصد بها أنه لم يظهر لنا بمجده الإلهي وإلا لكنا متنا جميعاً وإخلاء المجد *تأثيره هنا *عدم إستخدام اللاهوت في تغيير صفات الناسوت الذي لا يعرف الساعة..



> *فهل هى تعنى أنه أنكر لاهوته وقت السؤال ؟!*


لا عزيزي، لم ينكر لاهوته، لكن تكلم بحسب الناسوت، أي أن هذا الفعل بحسب البشر..



> *ومعنى ( ليس بحسب مجده الألهى ) ؟*


اي ليس في الفترة قبل تجسده متأنساً..



> *سألتك كيف نعرف أو كيف نفرق بين القولين - هل تعنى فصل ؟*



لا تعني فصل، وقد أجبت على موضوع كيف تعرف..



> *اذن تم الفصل بين الطبيعتين هنا **فهو يتكلم بحسب الطبيعة البشرية*



لا حبيبي، طيب ابسطها لك بحاجة ممكن تكون قريبة في المحاماه

هناك محامي وهو قاضي ( هل هذا يصح ؟)، فتارة هو يحكم بين الناس وتاره هو يترافع عن متهم، ولكن في نفس الوقت الذي يترافع فيه عن المتهم هو ايضا معه رتبة "القضاة" ، وفي الوقت الذي يحكم بين الناس فيه هو ايضا "محام"،
مثال آخر،

مهندس تخرج، ويدرس الآن ليحصل على شهادة الماجستير، فهو طالب وهو مهندس متخرج، ففي وقت دراسة الماجستير هو طالب ( مع انه مهندس ايضا ) وفي وقت عمله خارجيا فهو مهندس ( مع انه طالب أيضاً )..



> *((أو)) ...أشرح معنى العبارة ( فى فترة أخلاء مجده ) *


شرحتها، هل وضحت ام اشرحها بطريقة أخرى؟



> *فهو نفس مايقوله القرآن :*
> (( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مراساها فيما انت من ذكرها ؟ *الى ربك منتهاها* ))
> (( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها *قل انما عِلمُها عند ربى* ))
> *(( يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل **أنما علمها عند الله **..))*


لا يا عزيزي، ما العلاقة أصلا بين هذا وذاك؟
هذا بشر لا يعرف ميعادها أصلا، ولا يوجد لاهوت ! 

كيف تجوز المقارنة 



> *وفى أنجيل متى وردت بنفس المعنى :*
> *وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَد ٌوَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ - متى 36/24*
> *(( إلا أبى وحده )) فقد فصل نفسه عن اللاهوت المتحد به لحظة هذا القول ...* ؟!


حبيبي ، فرق بين "الفصل" وبين "الصفة" المتكلَم بها.. لديك خلط كبير بينهما..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المسيح أخلى مجده في كل التجسد وليس فقط في معرفة الساعة، إخلاء المجد نقصد بها أنه لم يظهر لنا بمجده الإلهي وإلا لكنا متنا جميعاً وإخلاء المجد *تأثيره هنا *عدم إستخدام اللاهوت في تغيير صفات الناسوت الذي لا يعرف الساعة..



*أخيراااااً ....يعنى لازم تعذبنى على ما تحط لى الرد ؟؟*
*أنت بتمرن الأعضاء فىّ ؟ّّ*
*أوك ..أفهم من هذا أنه ( على سبيل المثال ) عندما كان يُركل ويُصفع وعندما رُفع على الصليب ( أخلى مجده ) ؟*
*أنا كدة فهمت صح ؟ ( ومن غير ضرب مشيها شتيمة المرة دى ) ...*




> هكذا تقريبا في حالتنا، الإتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت، لكن بعض الأفعال يتكلم بصفته البشرية ( مع اتحاد هذا الجسد باللاهوت لكن هنا لا يتكلم بحسب اللاهوت )..


*يبقى هنحتاج أمثلة للتمرين ...عامل حسابك فيها ؟*
*أوعى تقولى هات لى أمثلة لأنى لسة ماعرفش ...أعطنا انت من فضلك ..* 


> لا حبيبي، طيب ابسطها لك بحاجة ممكن تكون قريبة في المحاماه
> هناك محامي وهو قاضي ( *هل هذا يصح ؟*)، فتارة هو يحكم بين الناس وتاره هو يترافع عن متهم، ولكن في نفس الوقت الذي يترافع فيه عن المتهم هو ايضا معه رتبة "القضاة" ، وفي الوقت الذي يحكم بين الناس فيه هو ايضا "محام"،



*هو انا كل ما ربنا يكرمنى بشوية فهم تعقدها لى ؟؟*
*محامى أزاى وفى نفس الوقت قاضى ؟؟!!!!!!!*
*يا محامى يا قاضى ..الا اذا كنت تقصد قاضى ع المعاش فتح مكتب محاماة ...كدة تمشى ..*


> مثال آخر،
> مهندس تخرج، ويدرس الآن ليحصل على شهادة الماجستير، فهو طالب وهو مهندس متخرج، ففي وقت دراسة الماجستير هو طالب ( مع انه مهندس ايضا ) وفي وقت عمله خارجيا فهو مهندس ( مع انه طالب أيضاً )..


 *المثال ده أحسن ...مفهومة دى ..*



> شرحتها، هل وضحت ام اشرحها بطريقة أخرى؟


*لأ خلاص شكرا ...فقط حاول ( لو عندك وقت ) تعطينا مثالين مثلما طلبت منك أعلاه ...*


> لا يا عزيزي، ما العلاقة أصلا بين هذا وذاك؟
> هذا بشر لا يعرف ميعادها أصلا، ولا يوجد لاهوت ! كيف تجوز المقارنة


*ما انا قلت لك هسأل على الطريقة الأسلامية ...* 
*وكان يجب أن أضع عبارة ( أخلاء المجد ) حتى ينتبه لها الأعضاء ( علاوة على انى مش كنت فاهمها طبعاً )* 
*ممكن العضو مسيحى المولد يبقى فاهمها ...لكن لو حاور بيها مسلم فلسوف يستلقى على قفاه من كتر الضحك ...مالم تتم شرحها بهذه الكيفية ...*
*شكراً جزيلاً ياهندزة ...*
*ابعت لك " بنادول " ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> *أفهم من هذا أنه ( على سبيل المثال ) عندما كان يُركل ويُصفع وعندما رُفع على الصليب ( أخلى مجده ) ؟*


لا، أخلى مجدة في كل التجسد وليس فقط هنا..
لأنه لو لم يكن أخلى مجده منذ تجسده لما إستطعنا رؤيته (اللاهوت)..



> *أنا كدة فهمت صح ؟*


صح ، بس حدث "إخلاء المجد" مش حدث بيحدث في أوقات وأوقات، لأ، هو حدث عند التجسد .. عشان كدا يقال في أماكن كثيرة انه "جلس عن يمين الآب" أي عاد لنفس المجد الأول الذي كان فيه قبل التجسد (إخلاء المجد) ، ملحوظة، بعض الاشخاص يعبرون عن "إخلاء المجد" بـ"إخلاء الذات" ولكني أفضل "إخلاء المجد" فهو أدق بالنسبة إلىّ...



> *يبقى هنحتاج أمثلة للتمرين ...عامل حسابك فيها ؟*


مع الوقت والتطبيق العملي هاتلاقي كتير ..



> *محامى أزاى وفى نفس الوقت قاضى ؟؟!!!!!!!*


ما هو انا معرفش حاجة في الرتب دي، فلو كلامي غلط "ترتيبياً بحسب المحاماة" فقل لي، لانيم معلوماتي صفر (مرفوع لـ 55555) في الحاجات دي 

ممكن تطبق المثال على "دكتور مهندس" فهو "دكتور" وهو "مهندس" ، المهم الفكرة توصل..



> *يا محامى يا قاضى ..الا اذا كنت تقصد قاضى ع المعاش فتح مكتب محاماة ...كدة تمشى ..*


سيبك من الدفاعيات والكلام اللي ما يأكلش عيش دا :boxing: قل لي، هو ماينفعش يكون واحد محامي ودرس اكتر وحصل على شهادات وبقى قاضي ؟ (معرفش صدقني)



> *المثال ده أحسن ...مفهومة دى ..*


هندسة 100 100



> *ما انا قلت لك هسأل على الطريقة الأسلامية ...*



آآآآآه ، طيب تمام



> *ممكن  العضو مسيحى المولد يبقى فاهمها ...لكن لو حاور بيها مسلم فلسوف يستلقى  على قفاه من كتر الضحك ...مالم تتم شرحها بهذه الكيفية ...*


انت هاتشوف العجب العجاب من المسلمين اللي بيطرحوا "شبهات" في المجال اللاهوتي، أصل الكلام في اللاهوت بيشكف بسرعة اللي فاهم من اللي مش فاهم وحافظ فقط، من تكلم في غير فنه 



> *ابعت لك " بنادول " ؟*


بص، انا عايز عيادة متنقلة الأيام دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2012)

*أولا شكرا جزيلاً ...*


Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، *أخلى مجدة في كل التجسد* وليس فقط هنا..
> لأنه لو لم يكن أخلى مجده منذ تجسده لما إستطعنا رؤيته (اللاهوت)..


 *كدة وضحت مية مية ...*



> ملحوظة، بعض الاشخاص يعبرون عن "إخلاء المجد" بـ"إخلاء الذات" ولكني أفضل "إخلاء المجد" فهو أدق بالنسبة إلىّ...


*متهيألى ان أخلاء المجد أوضح وادق تعبيراً ...أنا معاك فى دى *



> قل لي، هو ماينفعش يكون واحد محامي ودرس اكتر وحصل على شهادات وبقى قاضي ؟ (معرفش صدقني)


 *لأ ..الأتنين خريجى حقوق ..بس واحد بيتعين فى النيابة ( بشروط طبعاً منها الدرجة أمتياز أو جيد جداً ) وأغلبيتهم بيكونوا أبناء مستشارين وقضاة - ولها شروط أخرى صعبة -  أما اللى بيشتغل فى المحاماة ( التقدير الشعبى مقبول أو جيد )بيتدرب الأول فى مكتب لمدة سنتين ويتم تسجيله فى النقابة لممارسة المهنة - ولا يمكن تدرجه الى رتبة قاضى مهما أخد ماجستيرات أو دكتوراة ..أو حتى لو كان أستاذ قانون فى الجامعة ..*



> بص، انا عايز عيادة متنقلة الأيام دي


*سلامتك ألف سلامة ...عندك دكتور هابراكادبرا ميل عليه ...*
*شكراً مرة تانية ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

*تمام حبيبي عبود، شكرا لك..
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة رائعة و تمت القراءة *
​


----------



## Maran (29 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## ramy22 (29 مارس 2012)

كيف المسيح اخلى مجدة فى فترة التجسد ( مبدئيا هل تقصد اخلى مجدة فى اوقات واوقات لا ) 

من اقام الموتى هل المسيح الانسان ام المسيح ( الناسوت واللاهوت معا) اكيد << 

طيب لماذا يخلى المسيح مجدة فى اوقات واوقات لا  ؟  ايخلى مجدة عند السؤال عن الساعة ويظهر مجدة عند 

المعجزات والاقوال الصريحة انة والاب واحد ( اليس هنا تناقض ) 

ممكن توضيح لان لو حد سالنا هنتلغبط ​


----------



## Mariya (29 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2012)

*تم تحميل الملفات

تمت قراءة المحاضرة

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

لكن ليا سؤال:

هل المطلوب مننا الآن قراءة كتب معينة للآباء عن ألوهية المسيح ؟

ولو كان الآن فما هي أسماء الكتب المقترحة التي يجب قرائتها كبداية ؟

*

> وهذه  المرحلة اليوم ستكون عن أقسام الشبهات وتعلم كيف يجب ان يفكر العقل عندما  يقرأ أي نوع من هذه الشبهات، بداية من الذهاب إلى "من" وصولا إلى تمام  الرد، ودعونا نبدأ.
> 
> لاهوت المسيح،
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> *هل المطلوب مننا الآن قراءة كتب معينة للآباء عن ألوهية المسيح ؟
> 
> ولو كان الآن فما هي أسماء الكتب المقترحة التي يجب قرائتها كبداية ؟*


في الخطوة الأخيرة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقرائه
معلش علي التاخير بس مشغوايات


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 مارس 2012)

كل المحاضرات حتى الان لا يمكن ان تثبت بدون تطبيق 
لابد من وضع امثلة وتطبيقات لشبهات وتطبيق كل طرق الرد على نفس الشبهة حتى نستطيع هضمها ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> *كل المحاضرات حتى الان لا يمكن ان تثبت بدون تطبيق
> لابد من وضع امثلة وتطبيقات لشبهات وتطبيق كل طرق الرد على نفس الشبهة حتى نستطيع هضمها ​* ​


*
قلنا كثيرا بل أخذت رأيكم في التطبيق العملي، فلماذا نرجع للنفس الطلب؟
ما تقله انا اعرفه جيدا ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت..
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> قلنا كثيرا بل أخذت رأيكم في التطبيق العملي، فلماذا نرجع للنفس الطلب؟
> ما تقله انا اعرفه جيدا ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت..
> *



ارجع لنفس الطلب لانى افهم كل ما كتبته ولكنى لا امتلكه كمهارة واتقان 
ولا ابالغ ان قلت انى انساه بمجرد غلق الصفحة :giveup:


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

> ارجع لنفس الطلب لانى افهم كل ما كتبته ولكنى لا امتلكه كمهارة واتقان


إذن علينا الإنتظار..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إذن علينا الإنتظار..


:t9:
:heat:


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 أبريل 2012)

*تم تحميل المحاضرة الخامسة 

وبذلك تمت دراسة الخمسة محاضرات الاولى كاملة*​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 أبريل 2012)

*تمت دراسة الستة محاضرات​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 1. نحن هنا لا نتبني أي فكر بإبعاد الفكر الآخر، لذا سيلزمني ألا اقول "طبيعة واحدة" أو "طبيعتين"، فتنبه لهذه النقطة جيداً.
> ...



الرجاء التوضح اكثر لاني لم افهم قصدك


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2012)

> *اذن تم الفصل بين الطبيعتين هنا **فهو يتكلم بحسب الطبيعة البشرية*
> *(( **المتحد** )) معها الطبيعة الألهية (!!)*
> *حتى ولو لم تتلفظ بها ...سياق الكلام يقول هذا *
> *وبحسب تلك الطبيعة البشرية فهو **يُنكر** معرفته بذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة *
> ...


*مينفعش نفصل بين الكلمة الالهى وجسده الخاص باى طريقة من الطرق لاننا بكدا هنفصل شخص المسيح الواحد لشخصين ودا ضد فكر الكتاب

ثانيا كلمة " ينكر " معرفة الساعة مش صح 
الصح انه نفى علمه بيها وليس جهله بيها
والموضوع بسيط ان بدء الابدية فوق الزمن والمسيح فى رسالته على الارض كانت رسالته تحت الزمن ويتكلم بما هو مفهوم تحت الزمن فلما قال انه لا يعلم " بدء الابدية " او المعبر عنه ب " الساعة " هو يتكلم عن خروج تخصص اعلان بدء الابدية الفوق زمنى على رسالته الزمنية 

فانا مش موافق اوى بيتكلم حسب الجسد او بيتكلم حسب اللاهوت لان الكلمة وجسده كيان واحد وكل ما للكلمة من علم ( مذخر فيه كل كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة ) هو لجسده بلا انفصال 

لكن ليس كل ما يعلمه " الكلمة " كالله يقدر ان يعلنه فى تجسده ان كان فوق الزمانيات  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أبريل 2012)

> الرجاء التوضح اكثر لاني لم افهم قصدك


انا مسيحي أرثوذكسي لا خلقيدوني، لو اثناء شرحي للمحاضرات إستخدمت ايماني انا (طبيعة واحدة) فأكون متحيز ضد اخوتي الذين يؤمنون بالطبيعتين (رغم إقرارنا جميعا بإتحاد الطبيعتين) ولهذا فأحاول ابعاد إيماني عن المحاضرات..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا مسيحي أرثوذكسي لا خلقيدوني، لو اثناء شرحي للمحاضرات إستخدمت ايماني انا (طبيعة واحدة) فأكون متحيز ضد اخوتي الذين يؤمنون بالطبيعتين (رغم إقرارنا جميعا بإتحاد الطبيعتين) ولهذا فأحاول ابعاد إيماني عن المحاضرات..


معاك حق بس انا مش بسال علي كدة 
اقصد الايمان بطبيعه واحدة بعد الاتحاد هتغلي القول بان من فعل هذا او قال هذا الانسان او الها فهمت قصدي


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2012)

> اقصد الايمان بطبيعه واحدة بعد الاتحاد هتغلي القول بان من فعل هذا او قال هذا الانسان او الها فهمت قصدي



نفس قصدك، أولا، انا لم اقل موضوع "الإنسان" و "الها" وايضا تستخدم تعبير "طبيعة واحدة"!!! اسخدامه اصلا هنا انا ارفضه..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا مسيحي أرثوذكسي لا خلقيدوني، لو اثناء شرحي للمحاضرات إستخدمت ايماني انا (طبيعة واحدة) فأكون متحيز ضد اخوتي الذين يؤمنون بالطبيعتين (رغم إقرارنا جميعا بإتحاد الطبيعتين) ولهذا فأحاول ابعاد إيماني عن المحاضرات..


 

سبق وتطرقت لهذا الموضوع ..اقصد الايمانيات ...من خلال انبثاق الروح القدس ...ارجو الابتعاد عن هكذا حيثيات لا تفضي بنا سوى لجدال عقيم ...لكن الوحدة متركزة في وجودنا نحن كمسيحيين بمختلف اطيافنا...


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2012)

> سبق وتطرقت لهذا الموضوع ..اقصد  الايمانيات ...من خلال انبثاق الروح القدس ...ارجو الابتعاد عن هكذا حيثيات  لا تفضي بنا سوى لجدال عقيم ...لكن الوحدة متركزة في وجودنا نحن كمسيحيين  بمختلف اطيافنا...


نعم، وهذا ما أحاول فعله بكل جهدٍ


----------



## avamakary (4 أبريل 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضرة السابعة  وجاري القراءة  ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## القناص الجديد (4 أبريل 2012)

تم تحميل السادسه والسابعه وجارى القراءه


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

*من يجد شيئاً خاطئاً رجاء أن يبلغني به..
*


----------



## rozy881 (7 أبريل 2012)

الرب يبارك جهودك


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------



## rozy881 (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ربنا يبارك جهودكم


----------



## fabiano (8 يوليو 2013)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءه


----------

